# redtailgal~weightloss~first goal 230



## redtailgal (Dec 26, 2011)

I have to keep a journal of certain things to give to my doc when I go back.  I figure I'll just keep my journal on here, and print out my entries when its time to go back.

I will probably need some encouragement to keep posting.  Please encourage me.   I am struggling with this.

I was thin and fit until I has sick for so long.  Several surgeries have taken their toll.  Five years ago I weighed a healthy 130 lbs.  I have been at the weight I am at now for 3 and a half years.

If others would like to join it, please do so.  Dont feel like you have to follow the same format that I am following.

There will be* no *negativity on this thread.............not even as jokes. Not to me, nor to anyone else who decided to join. 

The diet plan that I am on is what has been suggested by my endocrinologist and internal Doctors.  The diet may seem strange, but I have promised not to deviate from it for at least 8 weeks.  So, please dont take it personaly when I dont take your suggestions on what to eat or do.  I will however, take all the encouragement you can offer, dont be afraid to be pushy in reminding me to post (accountability is key)

Here is what I will be using for my daily input:

Date:


weight:             

meds taken:

Breakfast:
time:
bloodsugar:
weightwatcher points:
what was eaten:

lunch:
time:
bloodsugar:
weightwatcher points:
what was eaten:

blood pressure:
pulse:

supper:
time:
bloodsugar:
weightwatcher points:
what was eaten:

snack:
weightwatcher points:
what was eaten:

workout routine for today:


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 26, 2011)

Date:  12.26.2011


weight:    242.2    

meds taken: yes

Breakfast:
time: 9 am
bloodsugar: 126  (too high for having just woke up, have to work on this)
weightwatcher points: 6
what was eaten: slimfast shake

lunch:
time:1.00
bloodsugar:127
weightwatcher points:6
what was eaten:slimfast shake

supper:
time:
bloodsugar:
weightwatcher points:
what was eaten:

snack:
weightwatcher points:
what was eaten:

todays workout routine:

Cardio: bowflex rowing machine
Strength: stacked 25 bales of hay


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 26, 2011)

Keep going !!!


----------



## elevan (Dec 26, 2011)

You *can* do this!

Question?  Are you only counting weight watcher points and not calories?


----------



## daisychick (Dec 26, 2011)

You can do it!    Writing down what  you eat is the best thing to keep you on track.  


I will be joining you, but I will keep my journal stuff on my WW online food tracker.  My current weight is 231  , I am "back on the wagon" starting right now.  I want to get healthy and I really want to wear shorts this coming summer and not be ashamed.   I am going to try and stick to a higher lean protein and lots of veggies diet, but stay within WW points guidelines.  It is what has worked for me in the past and  it keeps me full longer so I am not tempted to snack on "bad things".


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 26, 2011)

Yes for right now, I am counting weight watcher points.

Here's the deal.  

Mon, Wends, and Fridays........slim fast shake a breakfast, and at lunch, and lean cuisine meal at supper.

Tues, Thurs and Saturday...........I eat what I want keeping it to under 29 weight watcher points.

Mon-Saturday, I take phentermine.  Daily, I take the meds that should help balance out my hormones, and mega doses of Vit d and potassium.

Sunday, no meds and no diet.  I eat what I want when I want, monitoring my bloodsugar.

I do this for three weeks, then take a week off and repeat three weeks on and a week off.

I am to do cardio workouts every other day, at least.  But I am not to do the same cardio workout twice in a row.  

Then I go back to the Dr.

It sounds strange. The goal is to "confuse" my metabolism.  According to my endocrinologist, my metabolism is in a "rut" of sorts.  We are mixing things up, and a set number of calories a day just wouldn't give it a kick start.

Based on the previous food journal that I turned in (I recored EVERYTHING that went in my mouth), I was only eating around 900-1100 calories a day anyway.  

My endo believes (and I am starting to agree) that the reason women gainw eight after a hysto is that the metabolism becomes more complacient.  We tend to eat the same way day after day, and since the metobolism "Knows whats coming", it just isnt as active.  It causes a semi permanent "plateau" effect.

Up until this point, I have struggled to lose a  pound (except when everything changed after my throat surgery).  And then as soon as I came off, the weight came right back.  This way, I will lose for three weeks, take a week off and monitor to see if I am gaining.  With reasonable diet (and my diet and activity level is reasonable), I should not gain wieght during that week off once my metabolism "wakes up".

I am an experiment of sorts, lol.


----------



## elevan (Dec 26, 2011)

I'll be reading with interest and cheering you on.


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 26, 2011)

Oh, lol, 

the reason for weight watcher points, is that a weight watch point is a balance of protein, carbs,  fiber and fat.........all of those are needed to activate metabolism.  

I am also taking a fiber supplement.

With just counting calories, it is very hard to maintain the balance of the protiens, carbs, fibers and fat to keep the metabolism active.  Counting calories results in plateau's. We are trying to break a solid plateau.


----------



## elevan (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks for that info.  I've never done weight watchers before.  A combo of counting calories and Slim Fast has always worked for me when I want to lose.


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 26, 2011)

I did weight watchers, and I think that for most people it would be an excellent way to diet, for at least part of the time.

They do talk about pushing thru the plateau, however.  A plateau is nothing more than a stagnant period of the metabolism. The same thing happens with Slim fast (I've dont it) and counting calories (dont that too).


Calorie counting seems to have the harshest and longest lasting plateau, and the most weight re-gain afterwards due to the stagnanting metabolism.


The theory is that  confusing the metbolism, we force it to stay active, watching each day for the proper nutrients, instead of doing "routine" maintenance each day.

By providing fiber..... the metabolism must work longer (thus burning more calories to process the fiber). Fiber is hard to digest, thus its value.  It is filling, and its not digestible parts help to "clean" the intestines.

Cardio for obvious reasons, but a short session of weight bearing weight training each day to build small amounts of firm muscle. (we are talking about 10 minutes every other day alternating legs arms and core)

I'll try to include my workout routine as well.


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 26, 2011)

Daisychick!  YAY!  I didnt see your post before!

We can be skinny buddies!

I am a red hot momma, with an awesome bod hidden underneath this FAT!

What about you?


----------



## daisychick (Dec 26, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Daisychick!  YAY!  I didnt see your post before!
> 
> We can be skinny buddies!
> 
> ...


I think I'm hot somewhere under this fat.     I lost 70 pounds back in 2006 due to an emotional train wreck of a divorce and the ironic thing was that I was sooooo happy with what I looked like. I just want to get back to that feel good about myself feeling.  I saved my favorite jeans from that time and I SWEAR I WILL WEAR THEM sometime before I die.    
I have to try and eat higher protein because carbs mess me up.  My dad is diabetic and when I eat like his doctor has him eating I seem to lose weight.  I think I am really carb sensitive.   I do try to balance it though and not just do all protein.   My dad's diet is basically 2 to 1,  protein to "good carbs".    My goal is to first lose weight to avoid getting diabetes and second to fit into those darn jeans!!!!    I gained all my weight back by just plain being lazy and not watching what I put in my mouth at all, knowing that my thyroid fights me and I gain weight by looking at food.  :/


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 26, 2011)

a before pic: (but go to my journa l for the ultimate before pic)


----------



## elevan (Dec 26, 2011)

Your beautiful inside comes through much more in this pic than in your Hot Mama pic in your journal.  RTG, I wish you luck in your quest to weight loss but you are beautiful just the way you are because what's inside it what makes you so.


Now a note / question:
I just saw today about the good bacteria in your gut and what role they play in your food / calorie / nutrient absorption.  Did your doctors happen to mention anything about that?  What I saw was discussing that fermented foods such as sauerkraut, kim chi and miso help to replenish the good bacteria.  And that a lack of those good gut flora cause the gut to absorb too much bad stuff and not enough good stuff.  It's kind of like what we do with our goats when we give Probios when they're on antibiotics or dewormers.  It might be worth a discussion when you go back to the doctor.


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 26, 2011)

Hmm.  That is interesting.

I go back in a few weeks, and will ask about that then.


----------



## elevan (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm seeing more and more of a correlation of what I do with my goats tying to what I (maybe) should be doing with my own body.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 26, 2011)

You can do this!  Just keep in mind that your body is only your shell and your inside is what really matters. I love your sense of humor that you bring to your posts and I will be checking this thread daily! Keep up the good work Red!


----------



## RPC (Dec 26, 2011)

Good luck RTG When I tried to quit smoking 2 years ago I gained 30 pounds in 2 months then I started smoking and after 11 months lost those 30 pounds. Just stick with your diet and exercise because in the end you will be so happy you did it. I have since quit smoking again and am past my 2 months and have not gained anything because I stuck to watching what I ate I feel awesome and soon you will too.


----------



## DKRabbitry (Dec 26, 2011)

I applaud your endeavors, both to RTG & Daisychick!  
I will be following along, even if somewhat silently.  I have a great curiosity for all things health/nutrition.  The only problem is I have a terrible memory about it.  I figure if I just keep reading about it maybe someday something will pop up and it will be of use.  On that note... with Elevan mentioning the bacteria, I was reading an article in Dog World magazine about doggy nutrition and they mentioned feeding your dog prebiotics to keep the gut bacteria all healthy and active-like.  So, me being me, I got to thinking "If it is good for the dogs, why not for me?"  I did some research then, which was about a year ago, and don't remember very much at all.  I DO remember that Dandilion greens was a really good prebiotic and I had planned on planting some for salads in my garden that we never got around to putting in this year.  (everyone laughed at me for wanting to "plant" it because it is a crazy popular weed in every single yard around here, but I wanted some nice healthy ones that I know haven't been trod on by who knows what)
Anyways, just some "food for thought"


----------



## daisychick (Dec 26, 2011)

Love the before pic and the ultimate before pic too!   Look at all the courage you had posting your weight and a picture all in the same day!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 26, 2011)

RTG and DaisyChick I am on board too! I weight 235 there abouts and have been that way for the last 8 months I quit smoking Sept 26,2010 and fought not to gain weight and have gained 35 -40 # anyway.
I was a HOT MAMA when I was in my early 20's and have been around 200 for most of the rest of my adult hood. I am interested in the diet you are doing and I think I will try it my own self. Here is my recent picture. 
this is Me and my cousin






I need to read up on weight watchers since I have never tried them.

We can do this!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 27, 2011)

Wishing RTG, Daisychick, and Autumnprairie the best on your roads to losing weight.  

Will be out here cheering you all on!  

K


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 27, 2011)

Welcome to the party Autmnprairie!

I'm gonna post my daily info at night, so I can put in all the information at once.  

If you want to do the weight watchers thing, you will need a calculator.

To buy just the calculator is almost the cost of a month of membership, so I would recommend joining, at least for a month, to get the feel of it and the supplies (you will get everything you need and the calculator is only 5$).

I was a member for a month, then I dropped my membership and get the supplies.


----------



## daisychick (Dec 27, 2011)

Autmnprarie,   I do WW online and it has the calculator and a food journal which really helps me stay accountable.  You can go check out the site for free and see what it is all about before paying anything.  Since I am on the computer a lot it is just easier for me to do the online membership.  I agree with RTG, once you get the program understood you can just drop your membership and use the tools they give you.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks guys I will do that, I feel like I am coming down with the stomach flu so nauseated right now  within the last hour.

GRRR!!!  I hate being sick, maybe I will lose some weight this way too


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 27, 2011)

There is no nausea allowed today.  Didnt you get the memo?


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 27, 2011)

Date: 12.27.2011


weight:  241           

meds taken: yes

Breakfast:
time: 9 am
bloodsugar: 122
weightwatcher points: 6
what was eaten: slimfast shake

lunch:
time: 1pm
bloodsugar: 129
weightwatcher points: 12
what was eaten: 4 oz sirloin steak, 1/4 of iceburg wedge salad, one small yeast roll

supper:
time: 7p
bloodsugar:116
weightwatcher points:4
what was eaten: lean cuisine dinner

blood pressure: 143/86
pulse:113
***the bp and pulse was taken after a little bit of drama concerning a snotty lil dog


snack:
weightwatcher points:4
what was eaten: 12 dr pepper

workout routine for today:
walking 20 mins


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 27, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUm-vAOmV1o[/youtube]


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 27, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUm-vAOmV1o[/youtube]


OMG that was hilarious


----------



## RPC (Dec 27, 2011)

Good job ladies you can do it.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 27, 2011)

RPC said:
			
		

> Good job ladies you can do it.


Thanks RPC


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 27, 2011)

Ok, I have a few questions about WW how do they figure your daily point scale and how much weight am I losing a week? Do you know where I can find that?
By the way Keep up the good work!!! and I also joined WW for one week they wants lots of money so I have to learn everything I can on weight watchers and then quit or they charge my almost 75 dollars.  


I am getting focused on losing weight  finally and THANK YOU Angela for kicking my butt into starting my own journey ( you did by asking for help and taking the first step in your own journey) I take my hat off to you and I will also post everything you do except blood sugar I dont have one.
What is your first goal deadline?

The THREE of us will lose this for good just like my cigarettes it has been over a year.


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 27, 2011)

If you will pm me your weight, height, and age., I will use my calculator to determine how many points you need daily.

I will be updating my points every ten pounds, meaning I will reset the information to determine my new point allowance.  I'd be glad to do the same for you whenever you send me the information.

I dont know the formula, or I'd just give it to you.

When you join you will have the option of buying a calculator, I recommend it.  It makes the program alot easier.

How much weight you lose per week depends on your metabolism, and how well you stick to the program.  

I quit my cigs a couple months ago!!!  If we can quit that we can both lose 100 pounds!


----------



## daisychick (Dec 28, 2011)

They have changed the formula for points on WW in the past year but I do have the old formula if it will help.   I think I have the old chart for how many points per weight range too.   The new formula uses carbs, fat, fiber and protein to calculate points.   The old one uses calories, fat, fiber.    If either of you need the formula send me a PM and I can try to write it out.


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 28, 2011)

Date: 12.28.2011


*weight: 238.2*  (I double checked. then double checked again on different scale.  Whoa!)           

meds taken: yep

Breakfast:
time: 9a
bloodsugar:105 (!!!! )
weightwatcher points: 6
what was eaten: slimfast shake (I just cannot stomach solid foods in the morning, never have)

lunch:
time: 1 p
bloodsugar: 124
weightwatcher points: 12
what was eaten: ceasar salad

blood pressure: 119/78
pulse: 89

supper:
time: 8 p
bloodsugar: 112 
weightwatcher points: 8
what was eaten: lean cuisine pizza

snack: 
weightwatcher points: 4
what was eaten:12 oz dr pepper

workout routine for today: not a thing.


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 28, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Date: 12.28.2011
> 
> 
> *weight: 138.2*  (I double checked. then double checked again on different scale.  Whoa!)
> ...


Is this supposed to be 238.2? If you lost 100 lbs in a day I want to know your secret!  Glad to see you lost weight already though!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 28, 2011)

thats one powerful diet!!!

Yes it was a typo, thank you!


----------



## Beekissed (Dec 28, 2011)

I am also attempting to lose weight after a long time of neglecting my body.  I've got you all topped in the weight department and I'm not using any specific structured diet.  Believe it or not, I've never actually been on a real, intentional diet in my life.  

For now, I'm concentrating on just getting fit and refocusing my emotional triggers and letting God guide me and help me.  I started near the Nov. 1st, give or take a day, and have lost 19 lbs. so far but I've not really tried yet.  Just keeping busy, eating more frequent but smaller meals, hydrating well and started to walk 2-3 times a week since the first week of Dec.  

I hope to kick it into higher gear after the holidays(though ate like a pig for Christmas and still lost 2 lbs!) and get more toning exercise into my daily routine by walking and training the dog, hiking the woods and hills a little and just working at outdoor chores.  

I can't contribute my weight loss to anything that I have done on my own, really....I believe God is helping me and for a particular purpose.  He is really curbing my appetite, has provided a way for me to escape increased stress from outside sources and is also providing me with a worthy work project to keep me busy and productive.  

All Glory and praise go to the good Lord and not to my efforts, that's for sure and certain!  

I would like to join you all and encourage all who are going down this tough path!!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 28, 2011)

I am so HAPPY for you!!!!
WAY TO GO!!!!!


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd love for you to join us!

Great job so far!


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 28, 2011)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> I am also attempting to lose weight after a long time of neglecting my body.  I've got you all topped in the weight department and I'm not using any specific structured diet.  Believe it or not, I've never actually been on a real, intentional diet in my life.
> 
> For now, I'm concentrating on just getting fit and refocusing my emotional triggers and letting God guide me and help me.  I started near the Nov. 1st, give or take a day, and have lost 19 lbs. so far but I've not really tried yet.  Just keeping busy, eating more frequent but smaller meals, hydrating well and started to walk 2-3 times a week since the first week of Dec.
> 
> ...


CONGRATS!!!!  keep up the good work.

I am glad you are joining us too!


----------



## daisychick (Dec 29, 2011)

I made a weight loss journal and I even posted pics!!!  Can't believe I did that.


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 29, 2011)

I think after all the fudge is gone here I will have to work on more weight loss goals!  I figure by the beginning of the new year I should be able to get on track. I have the diet shake mixes here (I can get them from DHs work for free), just have to start using them again. I guess I should get some pictures together too!  I need to get to the exercising part too, but that is a challenge in itself since it is winter time and I have to do things with the kids in tow. I could start walking up and down the road, but I'll have to see how that works with the oldest 2 boys along, and it will be hard to do on cold days. I will think of something I am sure.

ETA: My stepmom has been on WW before so I could probably borrow her books if I needed to.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 29, 2011)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> I think after all the fudge is gone here I will have to work on more weight loss goals!  I figure by the beginning of the new year I should be able to get on track. I have the diet shake mixes here (I can get them from DHs work for free), just have to start using them again. I guess I should get some pictures together too!  I need to get to the exercising part too, but that is a challenge in itself since it is winter time and I have to do things with the kids in tow. I could start walking up and down the road, but I'll have to see how that works with the oldest 2 boys along, and it will be hard to do on cold days. I will think of something I am sure.
> 
> ETA: My stepmom has been on WW before so I could probably borrow her books if I needed to.


Welcome aboard, WW has a 1 week free trial, I really like the info so far.


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 29, 2011)

Just for us trying to lose weight (me included)!


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## redtailgal (Dec 29, 2011)

GOODNESS GRACIOUS!!!!

Wow, I am thrilled at how many of you ladies have jumped on the wagon.

We need a group name..........hmmm...........


----------



## Beekissed (Dec 29, 2011)

I like your enthusiasm!!!     I'll never be a red hot mama but I'd sure like to be a mama that can bend over and tie her shoes without getting red hot in the face!    I think that is a wonderful name!


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 29, 2011)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> I like your enthusiasm!!!     I'll never be a red hot mama but I'd sure like to be a mama that can bend over and tie her shoes without getting red hot in the face!    I think that is a wonderful name!



I like the name too!


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 29, 2011)

Why would you never be a red hot mama?

Ask most men (ok, adult men, not partialy grown goobers)...........they will tell you that a woman who is confident, and happy, and can smile without that glint of self-doubt in her eyes is a woman who just oozes Red hot mama-ness.

Are you telling me that you will never be confident, and happy?


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 29, 2011)

NOt a good day here on the farm.

Previous weights:

Date:  12.26.2011  weight:  242.2 
Date: 12.27.2011   weight:  241
Date: 12.28.2011   weight:  238.2      

and today:

Date:12.29.2011    weight:   239          

meds taken:yes

Breakfast:
time: 9a
bloodsugar: 115
weightwatcher points: 6
what was eaten:slim fast

lunch:
time:1p
bloodsugar:125
weightwatcher points:12
what was eaten:slice of pizza and lean cuisine brocoline florentine

blood pressure: 108/60
pulse: 86

supper:
time:7
bloodsugar:113
weightwatcher points: 187, 543.09
what was eaten: Christmas dinner with my in laws.

snack: no snack tonight!
weightwatcher points:
what was eaten:

workout routine for today:  20 mins walking.

the scale is gonna be UGLY in the am!


----------



## elevan (Dec 29, 2011)

You had a holiday dinner. 

Write down what the scale says tomorrow and then forget about it and start the day right tomorrow.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 29, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> You had a holiday dinner.
> 
> Write down what the scale says tomorrow and then forget about it and start the day right tomorrow.


X2

you will be ok, minor set back


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 29, 2011)

lol, I may weight and not look.  I didnt really eat anything that will add "real" weight to me.  It was a high sodium meal, so I will retain fluid for the next day or two.

It will look bad, but its really only a minor setback.

Your right, Elevan.  I'll just write it down, roll my eyes and drink my slimfast!!!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 30, 2011)

Do you really want to weigh yourself every day?   I'm not saying you shouldn't do it, but it seems to me that the real proof of progress towards change is going to be in your daily steps taken to get healthy.  Walking, and eating better and taking care of yourself.  These are tangible measures of progress and steps taken towards change.

My observation however, is this,  you might want to consider, as part of your program, eliminating the negative influences that would discourage you from reaching your goal.  I would think daily weigh-ins would discouraging because weight fluctuates daily  and daily weights changes are going to be so imperceptible. Thus a weekly weigh-in would be a more tangible, positive and noticeable measure of overall progress.


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 30, 2011)

I do intend to weigh myself everyday.  I like the instant gratification of seeing that I lost a tenth of a pound and if I see myself  creeping upward on the weight, I can cath it early.  With my metabolism, its nothing for me to gain 4-5 pounds a week.  Weekly weigh ins are great for alot of people, they are just not for me.


Not to mention, daily weights are part of the agreement I made with my Doc.   


I dont really have any negative influences, with the exception of a brother but I rarely see him so his mouth doesnt matter.


----------



## Beekissed (Dec 30, 2011)

I like to weigh weekly but every once in awhile I get curious when I pass by the scales and just jump on...it can make your day~ or you can know to ramp it up for the rest of the week.


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 31, 2011)

I havent forgotten.  I hope that the rest of you ladies are keepin' on keepin' on.

Stay strong with this.

I may be a little sporadic with updates for a day or so, bear with me.

I did ok today, sugars were good. Weight 139  so the sodim didnt hurt as bad as I thought.


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 1, 2012)

Been a wild weekend.  I havent been able to keep up with my journal online, but I have maintianed the paper version.

I am still at 139. Hitting one of my famous plateaus, so i took today off the diet, and just ate responsibly.  If all goes according to plan, that should jump start things, and I should be back on track soon.

Where are the rest of the Red Mama's?  Dont quit ladies!!!!!  C'mon, update your journals, tell me how your doin,  we are a team remember?


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 1, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Been a wild weekend.  I havent been able to keep up with my journal online, but I have maintianed the paper version.
> 
> I am still at 139. Hitting one of my famous plateaus, so i took today off the diet, and just ate responsibly.  If all goes according to plan, that should jump start things, and I should be back on track soon.
> 
> Where are the rest of the Red Mama's?  Dont quit ladies!!!!!  C'mon, update your journals, tell me how your doin,  we are a team remember?


I am here I AM NOT QUITTING!!!!!

Going Full Steam Ahead Tomorrow with a scale!

Keep up your good work


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 2, 2012)

Date:01.02.2012   weight:   238.6    

meds taken:yes

Breakfast:
time: 9a
bloodsugar: 117
weightwatcher points: 6
what was eaten:slim fast

lunch:
time:1p
bloodsugar:98
weightwatcher points:12
what was eaten:slice of pizza and lean cuisine brocoline florentine

blood pressure: 132/79
pulse: 100

supper:
time:7
bloodsugar:105
weightwatcher points: 8
what was eaten: 6 ounces buttermilk battered fish 1 cup slaw

snack: 
weightwatcher points:7
what was eaten:  smart ones peanut butter sunday, and 6 oz Dr Pepper

workout routine for today:  heavy house cleaning ALL day long.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks like you did good. I had my first day of tracking pts and doing a food journal. I went over on my points.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 3, 2012)

Yah, for REd HOt Mammas!!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 3, 2012)

Day by day you will get there keep up the good job!!!!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 3, 2012)

Keep going !!  :bun


----------



## elevan (Jan 3, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Yah, for REd HOt Mammas!!!


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 3, 2012)

Date:01.03.2012   weight:   238.4    

meds taken:yes

Breakfast:
time: 9a
bloodsugar: 125
weightwatcher points: 6
what was eaten:slim fast

lunch:
time:1p
bloodsugar:107
weightwatcher points:12
what was eaten:slice of pizza and lean cuisine brocoline florentine

blood pressure: 128/75
pulse: 92

supper:
time:7
bloodsugar:103
weightwatcher points: 13
what was eaten: blackened mesquite chicken breast, brown rice, green beans

snack: 
weightwatcher points:4
what was eaten:  8 oz Dr Pepper

workout routine for today:  heavy house cleaning ALL day long. (yesterday I washed windows, light fixtures, walls, wooden molding and trim, and cleaned out dressers) (today I moved furniture and vacuumed and mopped underneath.  I also cleaned out closets, and vacuumed all the drapery, and upholstery.) Next is the bathroom and kitchen!!! Then the basement, the barn, and the potting shed, then the tobacco shed and the corn crib.  I have a list, all planned out....................

lol, This medication is making me a little, um, active.   
  I have three months of this medication......


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 3, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> workout routine for today:  heavy house cleaning ALL day long. (yesterday I washed windows, light fixtures, walls, wooden molding and trim, and cleaned out dressers) (today I moved furniture and vacuumed and mopped underneath.  I also cleaned out closets, and vacuumed all the drapery, and upholstery.) Next is the bathroom and kitchen!!! Then the basement, the barn, and the potting shed, then the tobacco shed and the corn crib.  I have a list, all planned out....................
> 
> lol, This medication is making me a little, um, active.
> I have three months of this medication......


I want active medicine


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 3, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cabinchick (Jan 4, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X 2. You must have a very clean house! Housework=Hardwork: bet you burned alot of calories doing it all day! Good job


----------



## daisychick (Jan 4, 2012)

Stoppin by to check in and say "hi"   

I bought 3 kinds of protein shakes this week to see which ones I like the best for breakfast.  I found a really good one that is only 3 pts.  It is E.A.S. carb control in vanilla.  It tastes just as good as slimfast but has less carbs and a little more protein and 0 sugars.   I also am trying out the Special K protein shakes and slimfast too.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 4, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Stoppin by to check in and say "hi"
> 
> I bought 3 kinds of protein shakes this week to see which ones I like the best for breakfast.  I found a really good one that is only 3 pts.  It is E.A.S. carb control in vanilla.  It tastes just as good as slimfast but has less carbs and a little more protein and 0 sugars.   I also am trying out the Special K protein shakes and slimfast too.


let me know how you like them, I need to go to the store . I didn't have a vehicle today


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 4, 2012)

HOW ARE YOU DOING TODAY??? 
BYH has been quite today.
I didn't sleep last night


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 5, 2012)

I havent recorded anything today.

Bloodsugars were all good, bp and pulse were good.

I ate a 6 point breakfast, no lunch, and a 16 point supper, no snack.

Weight in this am was 238

I worked all stinkin day.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 5, 2012)

Just popped in to send a CHEER!

You CAN do it!  

8 more pounds to shed to make that first goal.  

K


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## redtailgal (Jan 5, 2012)

Weighed in at 238.2

I am pretty sure that about 6 pounds of that is snot.

I hate to rain on everyones parade, but tomorrow morning, I will probably blow my nose and loose 20-30 pounds instantly , if my head doesnt explode before then.  All weight loss counts, by the way.

Bloodsugars:
9 am:  122

1pm:101

7pm: 94

Blood pressurre/pulse: too much effort to take. My cuff was all the way over there.

Food: gross.  everything tastes like snot.  Except of course the snot.  THAT tastes like dayquil.

Workout routine:  I worked on my chest muscles and diaphram all day today.  Routine:  cough 200 times, sneeze, blow nose.  Three sets of 20 every  hour.

ug.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 5, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Weighed in at 238.2
> 
> I am pretty sure that about 6 pounds of that is snot.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cabinchick (Jan 6, 2012)

Get well soon, and remember, the scale does not care whether you are sick or not. Good luck today with your personal weight loss goals! We're behind you 100%


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 7, 2012)

weighed in this morning 238.4

I am starting to feel less like I am dying.

Still fevering with chills.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 7, 2012)

Well, at least you are feeling "less" dying.

Sign of improvement.  Maybe be not much of a sign but truly it is.

Health is more important right now than pounds.

Take it easy.  Hoping you are feeling "FULLY ALIVE" real soon.

K


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 7, 2012)

get better soon


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 7, 2012)

weigh in (after Doc appointment) 241

But its not accurate because I had several bags of IV meds.

I'll give the details in my regular journal


----------



## daisychick (Jan 9, 2012)

Stopping by to check in and see if you are feeling better??


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 10, 2012)

How are you feeling today?  I hope you are feeling better and on the mend


----------



## daisychick (Jan 10, 2012)

Checking in again.    I know you have been sick with the flu, but we don't want you to give up on your diet.   You inspired all of us to lose some fat, so we need you.       My diet motto now a days is "just keep swimming, just keep swimming"   (from Finding Nemo )


----------



## Cabinchick (Jan 11, 2012)

Get well soon RTG!


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 18, 2012)

Red, how's things?  Feeling better?


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah, I am feeling better.  I cant diet right now, so I am just updating at my regular journal.

Come on over and read it, have a cup of coffee with me, lol


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 18, 2012)

I don't do coffee but I've been sipping some dilute red wine vinegar in the mornings, so I'll bring some on over!


----------

